# 15% OFF ALL HYSIDE'S ACCESSORIES IN STOCK AND BIG SAVINGS ON SELECT BOATS!



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

SALE ENDS AUGUST 1ST! WWW.HYSIDE.COM (GO TO THE ONLINE STORE)

15% OFF ALL ACCESSORIES IN STOCK!

FREE SHIPPING AND 15% OFF SELECT RAFTS AND KAYAKS!

THE PADDLECAT IS HERE! FREE SHIPPING AND FREE 19" DOUBLE ACTION PUMP WITH PURCHASE!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*PaddleCat Pics!*

Check out some Action Shots of HYSIDE's PaddleCat!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*SALE EXTENDED!*

HYSIDE'S SALE HAS BEEN EXTENDED UNTIL AUG. 15TH!! 

GET GREAT DEALS ON ALL ACCESSORIES IN STOCK!

15% AND FREE SHIPPING ON SELECT BOATS!

FREE SHIPPING AND DOUBLE ACTION PUMP WITH PURCHASE OF 2012 PADDLECAT!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Only 6 Yellow and 7 Blue PaddleCats left!!*

Only 6 Yellow and 7 Blue PaddleCats left!! One week left on the Sale, FREE Shipping and FREE Double Action pump with PaddleCat purchase!!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*One Day Left!!!*

One day left on our sale! 

15% off ALL Accessories in stock!

15% off Select Boats/IK's and FREE Shipping!

FREE Shipping and 19" Double Action pump with purchase of the new and improved 2012 PaddleCat!


P.S. We have more boats coming in Late September! Mini-Max is on its way. Blue, Yellow and Green will be available. 

Call for details!


----------

